# Building a pack for a laptop?



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

People have been fixing or upgrading laptop batteries for years, but it all depends on the circuit yours runs. Some can recognize the new batteries and some cannot. Sometimes when the controller can't read it properly the battery will still work fine with the increased performance, but the stats will always be off.


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

Ziggythewiz said:


> People have been fixing or upgrading laptop batteries for years, but it all depends on the circuit yours runs. Some can recognize the new batteries and some cannot. Sometimes when the controller can't read it properly the battery will still work fine with the increased performance, but the stats will always be off.


Yeah, I was aware of the homemade repairs... Just wasn't sure what to expect when moving the capacity decimal one place to the left.

On that note, is A123 still top-dog in that format, or do they legitimate competition in the Li-Po category? I figure prismatic cells wouldn't work for my application.


----------



## IDAN (Mar 20, 2011)

something like he did ?
http://sites.google.com/site/keyboarddriver/Home


if u can find them use the Panasonic NCR18650 2900mAh, the best Capacity 18650 cell ATM. 
Asus use them for the U35JC (very long battery life laptop).

u'r not going to find the 3100mAh version any time soon 
http://green.autoblog.com/2010/04/23/panasonic-delivers-first-3-1ah-lithium-ion-cells-to-tesla/


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

TheAtomicAss said:


> Yeah, I was aware of the homemade repairs... Just wasn't sure what to expect when moving the capacity decimal one place to the left.


Moving the decimal point, huh? I haven't heard of anyone trying that. The ones I've tried or seen others do were just to restore or double, maybe triple the life. Even doubling is no stretch for many systems because it's actually designed for twice as many cells, but they leave in spacers for the cheaper model with half the cells.

I doubt any circuit board could properly recognize 10x the ah, but as i said before, it could work anyway even if the reporting is off.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

TheAtomicAss said:


> Yeah, I was aware of the homemade repairs... Just wasn't sure what to expect when moving the capacity decimal one place to the left.
> 
> On that note, is A123 still top-dog in that format, or do they legitimate competition in the Li-Po category? I figure prismatic cells wouldn't work for my application.


A123 cells are not Lithium Cobalt cells and have a different nominal voltage. They also have a lower energy density than typical laptop cells. They would not be ideal for a laptop application and LiFePO4 likely will never be seen in a laptop for anything other than the pure goal of having extra life cycles and possibly for environmental reasons such as extended operation at extreme temperatures. Lithium Polymer cells currently far exceed the performance of A123 cells in power density, energy density, and cost. Not to mention that A123 cells are quickly becoming less available to consumers by the day as A123 is trying to tighten themselves down to OEMs more and more. ..even though I'm not sure who they are partnered with at this point besides cordless power tool manufacturers since their cells aren't landing in any cars.


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

IDAN said:


> something like he did ?
> http://sites.google.com/site/keyboarddriver/Home


Something like that, taken a little to the extreme. I'm going to make a base, similar to the laptop coolers on the market, with one fan in it and the rest of the space consumed by batteries.


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

MN Driver said:


> A123 cells are not Lithium Cobalt cells and have a different nominal voltage. They also have a lower energy density than typical laptop cells. They would not be ideal for a laptop application and LiFePO4 likely will never be seen in a laptop for anything other than the pure goal of having extra life cycles and possibly for environmental reasons such as extended operation at extreme temperatures. Lithium Polymer cells currently far exceed the performance of A123 cells in power density, energy density, and cost. Not to mention that A123 cells are quickly becoming less available to consumers by the day as A123 is trying to tighten themselves down to OEMs more and more. ..even though I'm not sure who they are partnered with at this point besides cordless power tool manufacturers since their cells aren't landing in any cars.


Ahh, I'd forgotten about LiCo. Is there a good go-to brand for LiCo?


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

Look at this thread http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...battery-compared-thunder-sky-calib-52817.html 

Also, you can use Headway build pack, it will look like a case... but last 

-Y


----------

